# Finial's



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well got a new DVD by Cindy Drozda and have watched it a couple of times. It is on doing Elegant Finals. They are 1/2" at the widest and 1/8" at the tip. Both finished with Antique Oil. I made these for some lidded boxes I am making. One is redheart and the other is walnut. The walnut one was the first one I made.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice looking Bernie. Keep making sawdust.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome Bernie. That is one thing I have troubles with is finials. Can't wait to see those boxes!

Corey


----------

